# Have a question about my Pyrs, first heat



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My Maggie and her brother, Murphy, are about a week away from 8 months old.
Maggie is on day 4 of her first heat ( my best guess).
Her brother had his " friends and neighbors " drop in about maybe a month ago. Obviously we have them separated when we can't be right there. No puppies for Maggie until she is at least 2-3 years old, and certainly not with her brother. He will be neutered at 18 months.
Here's my question, he has shown no interest in her back end, beyond a very minor sniff at all.
Mind you, being on just day 4, she's not in standing heat yet, but wouldn't you think he'd be responding in some way?
Is it that his " business" is just actually not matured enough yet? 
Don't misunderstand, we're thrilled he's not going bananas, but wondering why not.
I'll admit he is the first male dog we've ever allowed to go this long without snipping. So maybe, this is normal and we just don't know any better??


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't be fooled by his "non-interest" at this stage, she's just not interesting enough for him yet.
He will figure it out soon enough, when your not watching probably 

I've owned experienced stud dogs that wouldn't even look at a ***** until she was ovulating and then it was all on.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's what I was thinking, she's just not there yet. Ok, time to get the earplugs, and prozac ready!:teehee:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He will notice her plenty when she is 10-12 days into the cycle.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks. We have an pen, but I really don't see it holding him. He's already 31 inches and 110 pounds. I'm thinking she's going to get the royal treatment and be kept in the garage over night. That's the only time we can't be right with them. During the day I'll put him out on the barn side, and just keep her with me, wherever I am. She's pretty easy to deal with, of course this is all subject to change if she goes into psycho:croc: mode...


----------

